# Shipping rocking chairs



## yellowtruck75 (Jan 1, 2010)

How should I go about shiping a rocking chair? I don't know the distance yet of the shipment but anything over 150 miles will need to go freight.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I would find a box and wrap any part that is in contact with the out side of the box with a number of layers of bubble wrap. Perhaps a box a washer or dryer is shipped in.


----------



## shangrila (Apr 5, 2007)

I use a blanket delivery service its cheaper and so far for me has beenn safer that crating (once had a chair crushed in a crate) I have used Plycor to do most of my shipping


----------



## yellowtruck75 (Jan 1, 2010)

Scott 
What is the general range of packaging offered by Plycon? I am worried about having a chair that takes 30+ hours to complete being ruined in shipping.


----------

